

Ask HN: Sites, options, tax issues for remote working - couchnaut

Hi all.
I&#x27;m an EU med&#x2F;senior DevOps developer. I currently have a stable job in UKI but I&#x27;ve been considering the possibility of remote working. Reason for this is that for various family reasons I need to relocate for some years on a back-of-beyond place (still in EU though) where there is virtually no job market.<p>Yet there seem to be a lot of details in it that baffle me (how would I be paid for example and what to do with my residence country tax office). More importantly where is the best place to look for such job ads? I checked some sites that supposedly offer such job ads but they seem more like scum sites (and require payment). Also most jobs I find are US based and seem to apply to US citizens only - I can find very little for EU citizens. Can you point me somewhere to begin with ?<p>Thanks a million in advance!<p>PS: I&#x27;m not interested in sites like elance. I&#x27;m trying to land a normal(ish) job not a peanuts per hour contractor deal. I cannot make a living in EU with the rates going on these sites.
======
kravee25
Check out [http://letsworkshop.com/](http://letsworkshop.com/) for jobs.I
discovered the site here on Hackernews about a year ago. A freelancer called
Robert has been running the site. He also sends out weekly emails with some
great content relevant to people working remote.

Good luck.

------
duiker101
The whoishiring thread here on HN has a few legit offers for remote work in EU
but unfortunately I can't give you any tips on taxes/payments/etc...

